# Any nice sheds?



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Have you guys found any nice antlers latley? I have not been having the greatest of luck


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've found quite a few deer this year, only 1 elk, and I think I'm calling it quite for a shed hunting season.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

We ended up with 60+ in our group. Not bad for public land in Northern Utah.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

HJB said:


> We ended up with 60+ in our group. Not bad for public land in Northern Utah.


HJB you have told me there are no bucks in the northern utah what did you find a bunch of 2 points?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

elk guide 
here are a few meat bucks we found in an afternoon on a general area in Utah I mean found in Idaho. My daughter found the the big one. 

















here he is alive, he will be a touch over 30"










here is another over the counter tag buck a friend of mine picked up.

















only wish we could have picked up the big ones we videoed or the ones we didn't video. 
This 12x13 was rumored to have a 94" side









or this narrow buck with a little drop.









there are nooooo big bucks in Utah :lol:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i completly agree we should let :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: these little guys mature and see how they develope


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Man! those are some big sheds-deer! Good work. I am goin up into the high country tday to see if I can find somethin worth braggin about. Wish me luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > We ended up with 60+ in our group. Not bad for public land in Northern Utah.
> ...


Don't put words in my mouth. I never said there were no big bucks in Utah. I simply said there was a lack of good bucks and that the managment was the reason for it. Down in your little Wasatch "Salt Lake" unit things may be different. But up here you will rarley find big sheds on public ground. Here's our sheds, look at all those huge 190 class buck sheds we found. As I said before, my experience is mostly on the Ogden Unit and this unit is hurting pretty bad.
[attachment=1:1nf7l1yy]2010 Sheds.JPG[/attachment:1nf7l1yy]
[attachment=0:1nf7l1yy]2010 Sheds 2.JPG[/attachment:1nf7l1yy]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

all that hunting looks pretty good cause I just cant imagine you found them all. If you think you want to manage a general unit for 190" deer you are up in the night. You don't even have a clue how many tags you will have to cut to do that.

By the way nice sheds!!! Most of the deer should be shooters next year. The elk are already shooters in my book. good luck on the hunt


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shed hunting is *G**A**Y**!* :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is *G**A**Y**!* :mrgreen:


Then I just lost my virginity this year. Tex you can call me gay but only you can _(O)_

This is the first year I have ever tried it. To tell you the truth it is a lot of work and is better suited to guys with no jobs. I cant even explain all the BS I saw going on. Guys following deer all day long and staying withing 40-50 yards of them all day long. One of the guys that picked up the big bucks horns needs a dent in his head. He was one unethical dude IMHO. The first time I saw him I was with my daughter and he asked me if I was going to be chasing them all over the mountain every day. He said it in a tone like he wanted to kick my arse or something. The only thing I had on my mind was to get some video of them from across the canyon. I had several friends watching the deer we found periodically from their trucks every so often and they all saw this guy harass the deer all winter. There is even a rumor the wide deer got chased into a fence and broke his neck. I only went up twice and videoed the big buck. I never went after his horns. It was a zoo.

The buck my daughter found I watched every day for about 4 weeks. I never saw a single sole watching him. I waited for the snow to completely melt and went looking for him. i was very surprised when we found him. Now if I can find the guy that pick up his other side. id like to see if he'd sell them so my daughter could have the set. You should have seen the look on her face and the sound in her voice when she saw it.

my daughter was never out of sight and probably about a 100 or so yards away. She didn't hike any of the same trails I did and kept it up for 7 hours straight. I had actually seen the horns with my binos from about a few hundred yards away. I started running towards them and stopped to see where my girl was. I noticed she was on a crash coarse and would see them with out any of my help so i just sat down and watched with my binos as she picked her way through the scrub oak. It was killing me cause I wanted them pretty bad. At about 35 yards she took off running and yelling. I swear it almost made me cry when she brought them to me with a huge smile. The only problem is now she wants them in her room on her wall and I want them in our trophy room.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I cant even explain all the BS I saw going on.


No need to, I've seen it first hand. My brother and I were watching a group of bulls by his house up in Heber. All at once they got up and started running around. We watched as a group of three guys on wheelers were riding around keeping them moving in the hopes that they'd drop their racks. We called the sheriff but by the time they arrived the guys had gave up for the day. My brother said this crap continued for several days until all the bulls had been run clean out of the country. He counted no less than 25 different guys up there harassing those bulls just to pick up their sheds. My loathing for both shed hunting AND especially wheelers got just a little deeper that day. I think both should be outlawed. :evil:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My loathing for both shed hunting AND especially wheelers got just a little deeper that day. I think both should be outlawed. :evil:


Idiots are idiots regardless of their mode of transportation. If they weren't on four wheelers they'd be on motorcycles, snow machines, tote gotes, or even in trucks. I just want you directing all that vitriol in the right place.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB wrote:
My loathing for both shed hunting AND especially wheelers got just a little deeper that day. I think both should be outlawed.

Guess what? There are *idiot hunters *too and *idiot fishermen*, and I see *idiot drivers* every day. Does that mean we should outlaw everything??? Get a life man, the world is full of idiots. Deal with it and move on!


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

There are way too many shed hunters these days. We used to collect sheds before it became a competitive sport. Quite a few years ago, we saw a ton of sheds while deer hunting in an area in Idaho. Me and my buddy went back in the spring, not to "hunt" for sheds, but to "gather up" the sheds. We tied ropes around them to make bundles, but we picked up so many we couldn't carry all of them and had to leave the small ones behind. One shed was from a huge buck that had and had a bullet hole clean through it near the base. 

We went back to the same area recently, hunted all day, and only found one two point shed. I don't know if other shed hunters got all of the sheds before we went up or if the buck herd has largely disapperared in that area, or a combination of the two. 

Here is why I think the deer herd in that area may have had a drastic decline. The area is very close to a freeway that has probably messed up the migration route. The year we found a lot of sheds, the newer they were, the smaller they were. All the really big sheds were quite old. We found a lot of large diameter sheds that were rotted off to just stumps. The huge one with the bullet hole was under a mahogny bush and nearly covered with shed leaves, so it had been there for a few years. I strongly suspect that the freeway is the culprit, cutting off the migration route to this former wintering area.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

HJB said:


> TEX-O-BOB wrote:
> My loathing for both shed hunting AND especially wheelers got just a little deeper that day. I think both should be outlawed.
> 
> Guess what? There are *idiot hunters *too and *idiot fishermen*, and I see *idiot drivers* every day. Does that mean we should outlaw everything!!!Get a life man, the world is full of idiots. Deal with it and move on!


Nope, just wheelers and shed hunting. :mrgreen:

Relax dude! Go take a Zanex or whatever it is that keeps you stable.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I strongly suspect that the freeway is the culprit, cutting off the migration route to this former wintering area.


Interesting theory, Is this a brand new hwy that wasn't there before? Most roads have been around for a while... On that same token though, I remember when they built Jordanelle. They re-routed Hwy 40 and ran it smack through prime deer elk and moose habitat where there hadn't been a road before. The first year it was open the road kill rate was mind boggling. There were dead critters on that stretch of road between the I-80 junction and Heber every time I drove it. It's a fact, cars kill more deer every year than hunters.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB wrote:
> ...


I'm quite stable buddy, but it's people like you that drive me nuts. "Let's outlaw shed hunting", "Let's outlaw ATV's" because Mr. Tex O Bob doesn't like it. :roll: 
How about we "Outlaw Taxidermy"??? How about we "Outlaw the use of dogs for hunting". There are idiots everywhere in life. There is nothing wrong with shed hunting if done correctly. Same as hunting or fishing or riding you ATV. So maybe you should start blaming the "Idiots" instead of the sport.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with HJB there are a lot of other idiots out there that can screw up any sport think of all of the hunters that leave garbage everywhere and shoot signs and cause all kinds of problems there are a lot of people that would look at hunting and say we should outlaw that as well.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

[attachment=0:3ockfeaa]elk shed.jpg[/attachment:3ockfeaa]I think this thread got a little off topic. :roll:

So here I go. Went shed hunting on 5/22. Hit a new area I hadn't been before. Didn't see another person, no atv's, one deer, and one elk shed. 6 hour hike. You can still find them after the animals have moved off their wintering ground.

Always fun to check out new places.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with HJB & Size Matters. I think they should outlaw Golf
Becauce its a waste of good grazing land. Some of the people that post on this forum are idiots.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ATVs should be outlawed on public land...no good reason for them to be out there.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

If people stay on the roads whats wrong with riding atvs on public land.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

So much for trying to have this thread about sheds! :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> ATVs should be outlawed on public land...no good reason for them to be out there.


Quit being a Douche. :mrgreen: :lol: Nothing wrong with ATV, just need to beat the irresponsible ATV drivers. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know, hate the players, not the game.. right. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

broncbuster said:


> If people stay on the roads whats wrong with riding atvs on public land.


Ever tried to go camping and breath clean air and listen to the quiet of the mountains when there are ATV's ripping up and down dusty roads all day? IT SUCKS! I don't go to the mountains to breath dust being kicked up everywhere, listen to the whine and howl of ATV's racing up and down the roads, and keep a close eye on the kids so they don't get in the roads and get hit by wheeler traffic. They're just like cigarettes, a plague on society. Only they're killing the mountains AND people. Hate em! :x

But, I'm old, grumpy, and like to breath clean air and listen to the birds chirp. Go figure...

Now, back on topic! Shed hunting is *GAY!* :mrgreen:


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

It won't be long before all of our freedoms are taken away.
Next thing you know you won't be able to have a camp fire or run your generator becauce it bothers someone in the next camp site.
Nothin but a bunch of cry baby pussys.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To paraphrase,

ATVs don't destroy habitats - People do.

Blaming ATVs for destroying habitats is like blaming Rosie Odonnel's spoon for making her fat.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree completly its people that destroy things not the machine there are just a lot of idiots out there if you stay on the roads I dont see the problem. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> To paraphrase,
> 
> ATVs don't destroy habitats - People do.
> 
> Blaming ATVs for destroying habitats is like blaming Rosie Odonnel's spoon for making her fat.


You're right... take away the spoon and the fat goes with it. Kinda like ATV's... take away the ATVs so people have to hike around and the majority of the obese, lazy, unethical, road hunter problem goes with it.... er... wait. Wrong topic. :lol: Lets be real here... there is a place for recreational use of ATV's but there is no denying that there are enough people racin around on them that they tear **** up... period. Yeah, I know a few guys here and there who are responsible with them, but I've seen a lot more that I don't know who are abusing the hell outta the privilege of riding an ATV around the woods. :roll:

It does kinda crack me up that people call it shed hunting.... its shed finding. :mrgreen: Its not like the sheds are gonna get spooked, jump up and run away from you... they'll always be there unless somebody else FINDS them first. If there are enough reports of folks abusing it... shut it down. That or make the penalties extreme if you get caught harassing the hell outta wildlife to get a chunk of horn. Chasing critters around, building shed traps and pushing the limits of legality for a stupid antler is what makes it gay. 8) I have no problem with guys who go out, hike around and come home with a few antlers in the pack... but when it gets obsessive and possessive to the detriment of the wildlife, time to get your priorities right.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > To paraphrase,
> ...


I like your point about shed finding. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


Sounds like both of your stereotypes fall under a majority, especially the softball one, though I am not clear if these washed up ballers recreate at night with their sisters.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Sounds like both of your stereotypes fall under a majority, especially the softball one, though I am not clear if these washed up ballers *recreate at night with their sisters.*


So how is that working out for you? _(O)_ :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ATVs are for fat people :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> ATVs are for fat people :lol:


Most ATV riders have abnormally large penis's. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

or so they've been told (cause they usually can't see them unless they're standing on a mirror)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with RR, shed "finding"is OK. Shed "hunting" is *GAY.*


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> It does kinda crack me up that people call it shed hunting.... its shed finding. :mrgreen: Its not like the sheds are gonna get spooked, jump up and run away from you... they'll always be there unless somebody else FINDS them first.


So when people go treasure hunting do they have to chase the treasure around too??? I guess people are wrong in calling it that huh? It's supposed to be "treasure looking". :lol:

What a GAY comment


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> Elk guide 4 life. on Thu May 13, 2010 9:46 pm
> 
> Have you guys found


....and I think he was referring to sheds. This post is WAYYYY off topic.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I agree with RR, shed "finding"is OK. Shed "hunting" is *GAY.*


Hooray!!  

Jahan... your comment would be spot on, except I'm not a washed up has been... just never played baseball period. There are those folks, sadly, that are totally convinced that if they play well enough, the Yankees scouts will pick them up from coed rec ball and bring them in to seal the deal in the next world series. :lol: :roll:



HJB said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > It does kinda crack me up that people call it shed hunting.... its shed finding. :mrgreen: Its not like the sheds are gonna get spooked, jump up and run away from you... they'll always be there unless somebody else FINDS them first.
> ...


What is leaning more towards the "two bucks, no doe" side of this discussion is that you totally blew past the serious side of my comment and got all bent out of shape that somebody (even before me) questioned your idea that shed searching, finding, locating, stumbling upon is anything other than deadly serious work left only to the certified experts or extreme athletes... as defined by a piece of paper printed after an internet test that is about as reliable as the "extended archery test" they give in order to be "qualified" to hunt the Front. :lol: You're a shed "hunter"? OMG... I bow in humble recognition of your fantastic ability to pick up something off the ground. :_O=: I only dream of the day that I can reach that level of mastery over an inanimate object. :wink:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

HJB said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > It does kinda crack me up that people call it shed hunting.... its shed finding. :mrgreen: Its not like the sheds are gonna get spooked, jump up and run away from you... they'll always be there unless somebody else FINDS them first.
> ...


Nope....it's called Treasure Finding.....Stay consistent what it really is.

What a gay comment? Unfortunately, this turned in to a gay post. It was a simple post, that ended up WAY off course.....although, it turned out to be quite entertaining. Amazing how some people get so worked up over such gay stuff.....


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Everyone look! I will be posting some pictures come bow season of TEX-O-BOB on a four wheeler! It will be a red Timberwolf older model 250! That is if he aint riding sissy with someone else! 100% sure of it! That is if he is helping his buddy out this fall with his elk draw! 

And it is "hunting" just as it is hunting for clean socks, or hunting for your kids at lagoon! It's like drawing a tag every year!

I have not been out the last couple of years, serious hunting that is. But a buddy of mine has been cleaning house! One set of Elk give or take a few inchs will be in the 340 plus/minus, some smaller sets, lots of Deer also. And he is searching for the other side of his last weekend find... If the other side is like the found side it will go 380ish. I have seen this horn an it has 8 scorable points, but the kicker is the two main beams. Hard to explain... but super nice...
Not to mention he has found 1 set of Moose horns and hard white one.... 

Tex feel lucky... I told my boys they had to let you use one of thier 4-wheelers.... Hate to have ya miss the hunt over your ego!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I aint gettin my saddle rebuilt for looks. I'll be on horseback this fall. Thanks all the same for the wheeler offer though, that's real nice of you. But you won't be seeing me on one of those god forsaken things. Not even on a bet. I'll walk first.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys are really getting off track here, so let's get this topic back on the rails. This was my first year of shed hunting myself. It was a lot harder than I had expected too. I put about 15 minutes into it and finally found this one; it was pretty well hidden behind and under the trees, but finally spotted it. I put it at about 195", but only about 96" deep unfortunately, but still the best one I found:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy chit! That is by far the best fallen shed I've seen in a long time, Huge! Thanks for posting it!

Curious.....was it as elusive and sneaky as those wiley "Horn" sheds? (they're antlers, y'all!)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29....That is funny![attachment=0:3i7buzei]smiley.jpg[/attachment:3i7buzei]


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I'm not all bent out of shape. I actually think it's quite funny that you are so concerned with what the "activity" is called :lol: . It's also quite funny that all these people that hate the "Activity", feel so inclined to make a post on this thread. Usually when I see something I'm not interested in and don't care about, I ignore it. You must be pretty deserate for attention or something.

And no, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to go out and find a bone on the ground. You maybe right in that calling it "Hunting" is kind of stupid. But I think if you took a closer look at the english language you would find quite a few other flaws in the way we speak.

The post was started by someone who was interested in seeing some sheds found by members of the forum this year. I have posted my pics, and a few others have posted thiers as well. Lets try and stay on track with this and keep it a post about "Shed Antlers", and not how "GAY" shed hunting is. If you want to talk about the "GAYNESS" of shed, start your own post please. 
Thanks,
HJB

BTW - Thanks for starting all this Tex-O-Bob -O|o-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Tex -
Any truth that shed hunters ride their four-wheelers side saddle?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> BTW - Thanks for starting all this Tex-O-Bob -O|o-


You're very welcome! I do what I can to keep this place from going to stagnant. 8) :twisted:



> Hey Tex -
> Any truth that shed hunters ride their four-wheelers side saddle?


They have too! how else you gonna bail off your wheeler and get to that shed before the other guy does! Out there it's dog eat dog man! Kill or be killed! If you're not riding side saddle and trying to cheat somehow, you aint tryin hard enough!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice sheds *Huge29* !!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am a little disappointed that it was the only one I found. Sincerely, I think I would really enjoy it, but being city folk now it is just too far to get out not to mention and I don't think I could keep up with the deer; all I have is an '85 TRX 125.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Hey Tex -
> Any truth that shed hunters ride their four-wheelers side saddle?


No none... at them speeds you need to be in there drawn tight! Its like bulldoggin... no side saddle stuff there either but you have got to be on the move and fast! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I aint gettin my saddle rebuilt for looks. I'll be on horseback this fall. Thanks all the same for the wheeler offer though, that's real nice of you. But you won't be seeing me on one of those god forsaken things. Not even on a bet. I'll walk first.


Ohh that aint good to know... We could be in one place in the morning and by mid morning a long ways away..... You better get you one of them fast walkin ponies! 
And from camp it is 16 miles to the wallow..... Leave early, well see ya there at first light! WE will be the ones with the wheelers.....! :mrgreen:

And I will take money I will get a picture of you on a wheeler! %100 sure!


----------

